
Comcast and other internet services seem a bit broken nationwide this morning - MilnerRoute
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/06/comcast-xfinity-slow-outage/?ncid=rss
======
flamtap
Sure seems that way. Just ask any Azure customer using the North and South
central data centers.

------
alunchbox
can't even use restore NuGet :( damn.

